# What is my shade in MUFE ultra HD foundation?



## preets (Sep 5, 2016)

I have uploaded my pic. I am not wearing any makeup. What is my match in MUFE ultra HD foundation.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 9, 2016)

Sorry it took a little while to reply!

I'm not sure what your shade would be. Do you have a match in another foundation?


----------



## preets (Sep 9, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Sorry it took a little while to reply!
> 
> I'm not sure what your shade would be. Do you have a match in another foundation?




I am currently using cover fx N35.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 9, 2016)

Okay, I'm thinking you're -- at lightest -- a Y225 or 235, or as dark as Y255. I could be slightly off, though, so here are some swatches of all the shades. It may help you a little bit more.

Beauty Professor: MUFE Ultra HD Invisible Cover Foundation...Swatches of ALL 40 Shades


----------



## HelenaLMU (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new to this I didn't know how to create a new topic so I just replied to this thread I hope that's okay!

I really just wanted to know what my shade would be in MUFE Ultra HD foundation I'm a nc43.5 in studio fix, Nars Syracuse but i think it's too brown apposed to yellow, bourjois 57 is perfect except the undertone is pink so I tend to add yellow to change undertone, Maybelline fit me matte and poreless I'm 315 warm honey but it's a tad bid dark and not yellow enough estee Lauder i can get away with spiced sand but the undertone is pink and i also wear toasty toffee but it's a tad too brown and not yellow enough No7 I'm in deeply honey but it's too ashy and awfully muddy looking and last but not least I'm a pure beige in Avon ideal flawless foundation and this being the perfect match it's a lovely yellow and beige undertone 

So what could I be in MUFE I'm leaning more towards Y425 170? Help


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 24, 2017)

Check the link I posted above; there are swatches of all the shades posted there. I think Y425 would be pretty close? Maybe?


----------

